# Will Sirius buy XM Radio??



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Report: Talk Persists Of Need To Merge XM, Sirius 
Aug. 16, 2006 
http://www.radioandrecords.com/radi...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003017941

The rapidly declining share prices have some investors calling for a quick fix -- namely, that the two companies merge. CNBC commentator Jim Cramer wrote on his site TheStreet.com: "Mel, as CEO of Sirius Satellite Radio, it's time to make your move on a merger. Right now."

Investors who have been calling for a merger are taking their cues mostly from Sirius, as Karmazin and chief financial officer David Frear have said that a combined Sirius and XM makes sense. Karmazin said this year that he "would love to buy XM."


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ho hum. How many times has this been discussed?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They obviously ignored the rest of Karmazin's comments. One, he can't buy XM because of regulatory obstacles. Two, he can't buy XM because Sirius is so overmortgaged it's ridiculous - he simply would never be able to raise the cash.

These are a bunch of investor tails trying to wag the satellite radio dog.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Both stocks surged yesterday as an analyst said that the worst was over and bright pastures lie ahead for XM (with Sirius going up as well in sympathy).


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

djlong said:


> Two, he can't buy XM because Sirius is so overmortgaged it's ridiculous - he simply would never be able to raise the cash.


He could raise the cash.... but he can't get over the reg. issues.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i Dont want to see that happen i like both xm-sirius i hope both stay around for years to come I may buy a starmate next week fm Sucks


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't think he could. Now, I could be wrong, but if memory serves, Sirius had to pull back a bond issue because of a combination of higher interest rates, lower debt rating on their bonds and lack of interest from the market.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Will not happen. The main reason being government regulations. Sirius is in a lot worse financial shape than XM is right now.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> Ho hum. How many times has this been discussed?


too many :nono: :nono: probably as much as directv/dish merging


----------

